# أطلب المساعده في فهم State-Space Representations



## الكاتب الهندسي (4 يوليو 2009)

بصراحه...شرحها الدكتور وأنا أمر بظرف ما مما جعلني أتغيب عن هذه المحاضره...وأجد صعوبة في فهمها لوحدي... فهلا أعطيتموني مما أعطاكم الله... لأنني بأمس الحاجة لها... أو أي مادة علميه قد تساعدني على فهمها...أرجوكم ..فقد ضاقت بي السبل..​


----------



## hke (12 يوليو 2009)

Salam brother 
about Steady_State_IM​


----------



## hke (12 يوليو 2009)

Salam brother
about State Space I


----------



## hke (12 يوليو 2009)

Salam brother
about State Space II​


----------



## hke (12 يوليو 2009)

Salam brother
about State Space III​


----------



## hke (12 يوليو 2009)

Salam & good lectures


----------



## ahmedfoshi (29 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you keteeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## الكاتب الهندسي (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا... مع انه الرد متأخر كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير... ولكن ان تأتي متأخرا خير لك من أن لا تأتي أبدا..ارجو قبول اعتذاري..


----------



## amore_mera (1 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank u very very much for yours efforts


----------



## عبد الرحمن11 (3 أكتوبر 2014)

الله يسعدك يا رب ،، تسلم


----------

